# Red Claw crabs Fully aquatic?



## blakeoe

I recently heard that red claw crabs are fully aquatic. Meaning they do not need to climb out of the water for air. is this true? I would love to have one or two of these guys. Anyone know how to keep them?


----------



## Lexus

I've had them before, they are fully aquatic but they will climb out if they can


----------

